# Ruling Lets ACLU, Others Join Suit



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

San Diego, CA -- The ACLU and other groups backing medical marijuana use are joining the defense against the county's lawsuit challenging the Compassionate Use Act. 
The county filed suit in San Diego Superior Court contending that state laws allowing medicinal use of marijuana are superseded by federal laws banning drug use and possession. The suit was filed in February against San Diego NORML  the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws  after the county Board of Supervisors refused to implement part of the state law requiring counties to issue identification cards to medical marijuana users that could protect them from prosecution. 
The counties of San Bernardino and Merced later joined in the suit, on the county's side. 
Superior Court Judge William R. Nevitt Jr. ruled yesterday that the American Civil Liberties Union, Americans for Safe Access and the Drug Policy Alliance may join the suit on behalf of medical marijuana users.


----------

